# Frustrated.. not sure what to do.



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

A few months ago, I started feeling like crud, so I had blood work done.

My TSH was 4.82 uIU/mL and my doctor gave me 25mcg of Levothyroxine. I took it for 2 days, and it made me feel like I was bouncing off of the walls. I went back, and he told me to stop taking it, and we'd retest again in a month.

I posted on here back then, and was told to have free T3 and T4 tested. Well, when I went back to the doctor he said that he was just worried about the TSH number, and wasn't interested in testing T3 or T4. They drew blood again this week, and didn't test what I asked them to test.. Instead they just called me back, and told me my TSH was 4.33. This particular lab has a range of .340 - 4.82. So, the doctor says that it's in "normal" range, and there's no reason to take medication. I disagree with him, but he told me that my depression/anxiety needs to be addressed, and that's why I've gained weight. WTF? I don't understand why you wouldn't test for T3 and T4 levels when you have a patient that has hypo symptoms, and a borderline high TSH? Besides, most people that I've spoken to agree that TSH should be under 2 uIU/mL or so for you to feel decent.

Since the first test, I've developed tinnitus, and some high frequency hearing loss.. I'm not sure if that's part of hypothyroidism, but it sure isn't fun.

I'm frustrated, and don't know what to do. I need to find another doctor, but I have no idea who to go to. I'm tired of wasting money and not getting anywhere. I don't have insurance, so all of this blood work really adds up!

Travis


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sort of in the same boat. You can order tests online. Here's one I'm looking at.
http://www.privatemdlabs.com/index.php


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! To hell with this current doctor.. I'll get my own tests done, and find another doctor to treat me properly. What all should I get checked? Free T3 and T4, TSH, and I think there was some other stuff that was important?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> A few months ago, I started feeling like crud, so I had blood work done.
> 
> My TSH was 4.82 uIU/mL and my doctor gave me 25mcg of Levothyroxine. I took it for 2 days, and it made me feel like I was bouncing off of the walls. I went back, and he told me to stop taking it, and we'd retest again in a month.
> 
> ...


Hearing loss is not unusual w/Hashimoto's. I replied to your other post!


----------

